

Paul Bucheit: Sprint is cheap, it would be interesting if a large tech company bought them - rms
http://friendfeed.com/e/cf2ddc91-7d3f-4303-b7a3-6c14667ad2ae/Sprint-has-lost-90-of-its-value-in-the-past-few/

======
redorb
I would like Google to buy sprint (of course the understood meaning of this
statement) ; but I bet MSFT or YHOO wouldn't let that happen without a anti
trust case :(

